# [Duda] USE Flags y emerge

## Murderer_Fresh

Saludos compañeros

Hace unos dias que al fin despues de tanto trabajo y la misma vez dejadez he podido instalar Gentoo con el Xfce y todo ha sido como me lo esperaba de esta version de GNU/Linux, es rapida y muy estable.

El motivo de este post es para saber si es necesario colocar todas las USE Flags que exigen los paquetes para ser instalados, me imagino que la compilacion seria mas optima, pero me gustaria saber que opinan ustedes de acuerdo a su experiencia con el sistema.

Gracias de antemano

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

no. lo mas optimo es usar las use que necesites.

por ejemplo, si usas gnome es muy probable que no quieras soporte kde y viseversa.

otro ejemplo es avidemux, lo podes compilar con soporte gtk y qt4, pero para que queres los 2. o interfaz gtk o qt4. 

ademas las flags muchas veces significan dependencias extra para instalar, que lo unico que nos hacen es ocupar espacio.

otro ejemplo es por ejemplo compilar un reproductor de musica con soporte flac. si no lo vas a usar, para que?

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Oh!!... ya veo

Entonces, por ejemplo si y le pongo todas las USE Flags que requiere un paquete y despues hago un emerge World con las USE Flags necesarias limpiaria esos paquetes de las USE que le puse al principio?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Cambia las use flags como mas te guste, globalmente en el archivo make.conf o especificándolas por paquete en /etc/portage/package.use.

Cuando hayas hecho las modificaciones pertinentes, emerge --newuse world compilará únicamente los paquetes que se vean afectados por las nuevas use flags y resolverá las dependencias que correspondan haciendo la "limpieza" de las use flags que se hubieran eliminado.

Salud!

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Cambia las use flags como mas te guste, globalmente en el archivo make.conf o especificándolas por paquete en /etc/portage/package.use.
> 
> Cuando hayas hecho las modificaciones pertinentes, emerge --newuse world compilará únicamente los paquetes que se vean afectados por las nuevas use flags y resolverá las dependencias que correspondan haciendo la "limpieza" de las use flags que se hubieran eliminado.
> 
> Salud!

 Gracias por la aclaración

----------

## pixaroglets

Hola,

Tengo otra duda sobre esto, si son tan amables de aclararmela, porque con el Handbook no me queda claro.

Cuando haces #emerge -vp paquete, te sale una lista de USE flags en rojo y azul. Las de azul son del tipo -algo.

Ahora bien, ¿qué quiere decir esto exactamente?

Por ejemplo, con mplayer salen entre otras USE="X a52 aac... -3dnow -aalib -bidi..."

¿quiere decir que las que salen en rojo son las que se copilaran por defecto y las que salen como -algo las que no se compilaran?

O, por ejemplo, la variable USE gnome, a veces aparece como gnome y otras como -gnome. 

Expliquenmelo, por favor.

Y gracias de antemano  :Smile: 

----------

## pelelademadera

las q tienen - adelante, no se compilaran con ese soporte.

hay otras que estan entre parentesis, pueden ser + o - , esas estan bloqueadas x el tipo de arquitectura q uses. x ejemplo, si usas amd64 y multilib, siempre q este esa use, va a estar entre parentesis y activada. no es tan sencillo como eso pero es mas o menos asi.

las que tienen % adelante, son las nuevas dede el ultimo emerge. se actualizo el ebuild, y cambiaron las use. bueno, le pone el % adelante

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage#Color

----------

## pixaroglets

¡Gracias! Ya lo tengo claro.   :Very Happy: 

----------

